# Bitte um Rat fürs Anbieten der eigenen Fähigkeiten



## ByeBye 251003 (28. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich brauch da mal n Rat, bitte. Seit Jahren code ich mit php selber zum Spaß ohne Zeitdruck vor mich hin und gedachte nun vielleicht kann man das auch anbieten.

Ich hab ne Seite mit eigenem Login, na eigenen .htaccess für z.B. mod_rewrite, diverse Affenformulare, mit denen man auf unterschiedliche Weise diverse Datensätze anlegen oder editieren kann. Oder es können auch z.B. SMS von der Seite verschickt werden.

HTML und CSS ist validiert und 100% ok. WordPress einrichten und mit Scripten verändern ist auch kein Problem.

Ich bin kein Informatiker (aber FH-ler), bewege mich sicherlich jenseits jeglicher Standards und habe noch nie in einem Programmierteam gearbeitet, also ich mache, bis das Ergebnis da ist, egal wie ohne ne Diskussion zu erzeugen. Ich bin auch kein Werbemensch, der jetzt irgendeine Seite egal wie an den Start bringen will. Auch liegt es mir fern, Leute von irgendwas zu überzeugen, von denen die meisten sowieso keine Ahnung haben.

Also ich wage zu behaupten, dass mir das ganze Spaß macht und auch was anständiges bei rauskommt,
aber wie verkaufe ichs?

Wenn ich die Stellenangebote so lese, werden hauptsächlich Informatiker gesucht und/oder tausend Millionen andere Dinge noch vorausgesetzt, die ein einzelner Mensch glaube ich nicht wissen kann ... 
Oder sehr enge Teamarbeit ... nackt oder angezogen? 

Wie finde ich am besten ne Möglichkeit, genau meine Fähigkeiten klarzustellen und dann
möglichst genau im Jobmarkt zu platzieren, bzw. anzubieten?

Gibts da irgendwelche alter- und klassenlosen Standardtests? Einstufungen? Ist doch sonst für beide Seiten anstrengend ...

Tausend Dank.


----------



## ikosaeder (28. Januar 2015)

Die meisten Stellenangebote sind sicherlich überzogen, was die Anforderungen angeht. Warum bewirbst du dich nicht einfach mal mit deinen Fähigkeiten? Ich wette, wenn du dich gezielt bewirbst, bekommst du posititve Anworten auch wenn du nicht alle Anforderungen erfüllst.


----------



## Spyke (28. Januar 2015)

Jup würde auch sagen einfach bewerben.
Teamfähig ist natürlich wichtig, aber sowas kommt auch im laufe des Berufslebens, du solltest dich dem halt nur nicht querstellen.

Und keine ahnung obs standardtest gibt, aber wenn wären die aus meiner Sicht eh fürn Arsch.
Jede Firma ist individuell und entweder dir gefällts da und du passt da rein (von beider seiten) oder halt nicht.

Im Grunde kann man nur sagen, hau einfach die Bewerbungen raus, im schlimmsten fall kommt ne absage, mehr nicht.


----------



## haribo33 (20. Januar 2016)

Ist zwar schon älter die Frage aber vielleicht schaut hie ja mal jemand mit einem ähnlichen Problem rein.
Ich würde empfehlen sich auf einem entsprechenden Portal anzubieten. Es gibt einige Seiten wo Freelancer oder Leute, die noch Kapazitäten übrig haben sich anbieten können oder selber nach Aufträgen für sich suchen können. Ich hab hier einfach mal eines dieser Portale rausgesucht: http://www.proitex.com 
Das ist denke ich eine ganz gute Option um die ersten Schritte in diese Richtung zu machen.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (21. Januar 2016)

Du schreibst sehr ehrlich über deine Fähigkeiten bzw. deine bisherigen Aktivitäten. Das ist im Grunde schonmal gut. 
Mir ist aber beim Lesen aufgefallen, dass du bisher "ohne Zeitdruck" an deinen eigenen Sachen gearbetet hast.
Das wird sich in jeder beruflichen Tätigkeit sicher ziemlich dramatisch ändern. Zeitdruck ist praktisch immer ein Faktor, den man nicht unterschätzen sollte. Stell dir selbst Aufgaben (und Zielvorgaben) mit Zeitdruck und teste dich selbst, ob du mit Zeitdruck umgehen kannst und willst.

Neben den unbestritten erforderlichen fachlichen Qualifikationen und der bereits genannten Teamfähigkeit ist der unvermeidliche Zeitdruck einer der wichtigsten Faktoren, insbesondere mit Blick auf eine langfristige berufliche Tätigkeit in dieser Richtung.


----------



## michaelepp (29. März 2016)

Was du auflistest, lässt sich auch sehr gut "aufmotzen". Du schreibst wie bereits gesagt sehr ehrlich über deine Erfahrungen und Skills. Auch du darfst (so wie es fast alle machen) ein bisschen auf die *räusper* hauen und deine Fähigkeiten im bestmöglichen Licht darstellen. Was du kannst ist doch ganz ordentlich, einfach etwas aufpolieren und losbewerben!


----------

